# How to use Loreal Loreal Hot Style Constructor ??



## Tiffani (Jun 8, 2008)

*Hiii guys, i bought this product by mistake and now i don't know how to use it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so can u help me out with it, also if u have any suggestion of any other product from Loreal please post it down*​


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 8, 2008)

what do the directions say?

basically its a heat activated spray. so you spray and heat style.


----------

